# aireplay + ipw2200

## lopio

ciao

volevo fare esperimento di uso sulla mia rete wireless per curiosita' e per vedere se effettivamente e' intrinsecamente insicura.

Ho provato ad usare airsnort ma mi sembra che vada per le lunghe visto che quelli che battezza come pacchetti interessanti sono ad ora < 300 con un traffico di 100000 pacchetti dopo parecchie ore

Ho provato allora ad usare kismet e dare in pasto i dump file a aircrack ma in tal caso ho 40000 unique iV e forse sono ancora pochi. Il fatto di suggerire la password con opzione -d (visto che la rete e' la mia la password la so  :Wink:  ) non porta ad  alcun risultato

Quello che mi sembra e' che il traffico generato sia troppo poco (anche dopo molte ore).

Vorrei fare prova di generazione maggior traffico con aireplay ma per questo tool il messaggio di errore 

```

aireplay  eth1 fff

This program only works with HostAP's wlan#ap interface.

```

C'e' modo di farlo funzionare per ipw2200?O e' solo un problema di nomi interfacce?

grazie 

ciao

----------

## lopio

ciao

mi premeva ribadire che aireplay non funziona ancora per chipset centrino come ribadito anche da

```

http://www.cr0.net:8040/code/network/aircrack/

```

Quindi con  soli 150000 unique IV non sono riuscito a scoprire la mia password con accoppiata kismet aircrack.

Vorra' dire che l'ho scelta bene e i miei esperimenti possono dirsi teminati lo stesso

Grazie del supporto morale.

ciao

----------

## Maxxer

 *lopio wrote:*   

> Quindi con  soli 150000 unique IV non sono riuscito a scoprire la mia password con accoppiata kismet aircrack.
> 
> Vorra' dire che l'ho scelta bene e i miei esperimenti possono dirsi teminati lo stesso

 

Non è detto. Dipende dal tipo di traffico che hai "sniffato". E comunque se vuoi craccare una chiave WEP ci sono anche modi per generare traffico utile (creare DupIV).

Non sentirti mai troppo sicuro, soprattutto se usi la sola chiave wep. Piuttosto dai un occhio all'uso di WPA. Purtroppo con Linux porta via molto carico alla CPU del sistema, però è molto più difficile da violare.

ciao

maxxer

----------

## lopio

 *Maxxer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non sentirti mai troppo sicuro, soprattutto se usi la sola chiave wep. Piuttosto dai un occhio all'uso di WPA. Purtroppo con Linux porta via molto carico alla CPU del sistema, però è molto più difficile da violare.
> 
> ciaoe 
> ...

 

hai ragione ma il mio era proprio un esperimento estemporaneo. So bene che non sono al sicuro ma parto dal presupposto che lo sbattimento per scoprire la mia password (soprattutto se come me non si riesce a generare traffico con altri tool tipo aireplay) e' troppo alto. Per cosa poi? provare a navigare gratis? Con tutte le reti open che ci sono poi credo che non ci sarebbe che l'imbarazzo della scelta

Al max dovrei tenere d'occhio i vicini...

La mia soluzione e' il minimo della sicurezza lo so ma credo che sia piu' che adatta al contesto

grazie ciao

----------

